
Enhance Email and Web Security – Binding Operational Directive 18-01 - konklone
https://cyber.dhs.gov
======
hmft
Heyo, I was part of the team that worked to make this a requirement for
federal agencies. Happy to answer any questions.

------
cryptofile
SPF+DKIM+DMARC = much improved email. Awesome!

